# Chicago NAAFA! random report/pix/etc.



## liz (di-va) (Jul 16, 2007)

Okay, I'll start!

I kinda forgot (new camera) that you have to TAKE PIX with it for it to, um, work. So my pix suck, in that there are very few. I will get permissions for the others soon!

Summer already posted a few of me/her/Mango in the Chub thread.

Here is one S. took of me and my friend Holly whom I met on Dim years ago!


----------



## liz (di-va) (Jul 16, 2007)

Here's a nice one of Mango at the auction:


----------



## liz (di-va) (Jul 17, 2007)

K, here's two more of me and Summer.


----------



## jamie (Jul 17, 2007)

These photos are so fun, liz. You and Summa make an uber-cool duo! Glad you had a good time.


----------



## Red (Jul 17, 2007)

liz (di-va) said:


> K, here's two more of me and Summer.



Aww, you two look so bright and colourful. like a couple of sherbet sweeties!


----------



## liz (di-va) (Jul 17, 2007)

Here's one of the hard-working EclecticGirl, who when I took this blurry hit-n-run pic was running on either 2 or 3 minutes of sleep the night prior, I forget which. Maybe 2. She was a trouper and a freakin half!


----------



## Wilson Barbers (Jul 17, 2007)

Some neat pics! We stoopidly (after both telling each other repeatedly not to) left our camera at home, so we didn't get any fotos at the con. Great to see these . . .


----------



## Kareda (Jul 17, 2007)

I tend to bring my camera wherever I go and yet still forget to take pics  

Some great pics! I especially love that orange shirt, it's the perfect cleavage shirt


----------



## Shosh (Jul 17, 2007)

Hey, Wow it looks like a great time was had by all. Nice pics of the girls. Mango, meow!!!! We breed them cute in Australia. Hee.
It would be interesting to go to a convention. I don't think we have an equivalent conference here in Australia. Susannah


----------



## stan_der_man (Jul 17, 2007)

It looks like you gals had a fun time!

Stan


----------



## Happy FA (Jul 18, 2007)

I want to thank all of those who were involved in planning, operating and attending the Naafa convention for making it such a wonderful experience. The following is my poor effort to convey what it means to me.

The playful joy of an environment in which glorious fat bodies were displayed with pride and delight and enjoyed, ogled and adored with similar glee and pleasure is a nurturing space of great strength. Huge stores of relief and internal confidence in one's size and preferences for size collected in my tired and beaten bones. The insidious and insistent battering of society's and "science's" battering of both these essential components of my being was gone, like the amazing but temporary relief one gets in a torrential downpour as one drives under an overpass. 

For a split second the windshield wipers catch up, clear the windshield. One draws a deep breath realizing that one has been holding one's breath and taking only shallow, nervous gulps of air. And, the wall of water waiting on the far side of the overpass awaits. But, the brief interval re-energizes the driver, somehow vaccinating him against the returning onslaught, better able to deal with the water's pressure. 

In much the same way, the brief relief of the safe Naafa environment shows how it is possible to be in a safe place. Shows how wonderful and right it feels to be in a place where fat bodies are not only okay, but wonderful. Where the magnificent collection of sizes and shapes of large are proudly on display, shown off in all their profound and abundant glory. 

Clothing is worn to show off rather than conceal the marvelous shape and size and curves. Wide swaths of sexy skin are flaunted rather than nervously covered by ebon stretchy layers. Shimmering fabrics, daring cuts and glorious auras compete for the viewer's eye. 

Nirvana sung that it smells like Teen Spirit. I sing about the smell of fabulously empowered fat people, glowing and growing with pride so their skin and faces burst forth with emotional and positive energy like a sunburst. And, like being out in the sun and getting tan, being in the glow of this awesome empowering energy source, one absorbs this energy and it changes us. In ways which can't be adequately described in words that energy is absorbed and converted into new self confidence, strength of comfort in one's skin and pleasure in one's preferences, which in turn radiates outwardly showering others in this field of fat positivism. Like an atomic bomb which if there is a critical mass(not sure if that's a pun or not) and a reaction is started, multiplies the flow of neutrons such that the reaction picks up speed and gathers momentum, so the Naafa convention seems to do the same. 

In the first days the energy level crackles, but only like the flaring lightning during a thunderstorm. As the event picks up momentum and the attendees reestablish friendships with old friends and make new ones the circle of feelings begins to pulse with increased energy. As the weekend arrives the numbers increase, the comfort levels grow and a niggling sense that the far wall of torrential rain at the far end of the underpass is fast approaching speeds up the need to grasp every moment of the event's pleasure. The events seem to blur into each other, the fashion show, the pool party, the workshops, the lunches, the parties, the post party hospitality suite. No one seems to be sleeping very much, staying up late into the night, getting pizza delivered before the 4am closing of the delivery place. 

And then, it's over, and we return to our normal lives, hopefully retaining enough of that vim, vigor and vitriol against the forces that batter us to maintain that good core feeling... for another year.


----------



## ashmamma84 (Jul 18, 2007)

Great pics, Liz! You look like you had a ball!


----------



## liz (di-va) (Jul 18, 2007)

Thanks so much for all the nice comments, folkseses! I hope others post photos too if they have 'em!


----------



## SummerG (Jul 18, 2007)

some of my naafa pics


----------



## SummerG (Jul 18, 2007)

a few more


----------



## LisaRockfordBBW (Jul 18, 2007)

Greetings to All Brothers and Sisters of Size and fantastic FAs,
Thank you to all who came out to Illinois for the 2007 NAAFA Convention!! Chicago NAAFA loved hosting the hospitality suite and enjoyed all the games, contests, and other fun times in the suite with everyone! What a wonderful turnout from all those who travelled abroad and from the local natives. Chicago NAAFA members had a blast and we can't wait to see everyone in LA for next year's convention!
Peace and love to all the new friends. Come visit us anytime!
Lisa Breisch
Chicago NAAFA President
815-639-0300
[email protected]


----------



## kathynoon (Jul 18, 2007)

I had a great time at the convention. Spending time with old friends, and making new friends is always a great way to spend a week. The hotel was nice, except for the ridiculous prices of the food in the restaurants. The pool was fat friendly and warm. The workshops and events I went to were well planned and fun. Some highlights:

- One of the gentlemen I have known for years [Robbie K. from NYC] showed up without a room. My friend Mary and I invited him to share our room. Having him in there gave the room a whole new energy.

- A bunch of us went back to the navy pier on Saturday and took two boat rides, the architecture 60 minute tour and the skyline 30 minute tour. A great way to see the buildings of the Chicago waterfront. At the tail end of the architecture tour, the tourguide broke out his harmonica and played and sang for us.

- I witnessed the first several games of BBW/FA twister. Mango, Robbie, and Lisa (from Chicago) entertained us as they got all twisted up with each other. This game should become a convention staple.

- Playing with clay in the sculpting workshop. My masterpieces were pathetic, but I had fun anyway.

- After saying I was not going to buy anything, I bought a couple outfits in the auction, and many, many outfits in the vendor sale. Everything just looked so good.

- I had a front row seat at the fashion show when mango brought the house down by coming out on stage shirtless. I have a picture on my camera memory card. But I dropped and broke my camera on the last day, and am having trouble getting the pictures off to my computer.

- I helped a woman from England have the nerve to sit by the pool in a sleeveless shirt. To some this may seem like nothing, but it was a huge deal to her. And it felt good that I could help her take that step.

- Dancing and playing truth and dare in the hospitality suite in the wee hours of the morning made my growing exhaustion worth it.

- Dancing, dancing, and dancing. Great DJ, great music.


I'm ready for next year in L.A.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jul 19, 2007)

SummerG said:


> some of my naafa pics



Summer,
That blue dress makes you absolutely glow! Blue is definitely your color!

~Punkin


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jul 19, 2007)

kathynoon said:


> ...I had a front row seat at the fashion show when mango brought the house down by coming out on stage shirtless. I have a picture on my camera memory card. But I dropped and broke my camera on the last day, and am having trouble getting the pictures off to my computer...



Fortunately, my camera didn't drop 

(was this the Mango convention? We all seem to have pics of him!)

View attachment Jay_1806.jpg


View attachment Jay_1807.jpg​


----------



## 1300 Class (Jul 19, 2007)

Everyone looks like they had a great time!


----------



## Wilson Barbers (Jul 19, 2007)

Lisa definitely looks like she's having a ball in that first Mango fashion shot.

(Just posted my concluding blog piece on the con, incidentally.)


----------



## LisaRockfordBBW (Jul 19, 2007)

Hi Randi and Bill,
Thanks for sharing the pics! I didn't have my camera with me and missed out on a lot of great photos. The convention was a blast!! We need some of the hospitality suite party pics, especially those of BBW/FA Twister, arm wrestling, and Truth or Dare. LOL 
Thank you to everyone for making my week wonderful! It was great to meet Randi, Patty, Janette, Vic, and Jay for dinner. Meeting other new friends was a blast as well. Robbie Kassel was a hilarious rendition of Woody Allen. Please share any other photos you may have. I would love to create a little photo album of the convention and all the great times!
Peace and Love,
Lisa


----------



## EvilPrincess (Jul 19, 2007)

Before I post my random pix from Chicago NAAFA, I just wanted to say:

I have seen the BBW/FA twister pics and will never be the same
Astro Boy 
Always know when someone is taking pictures/movies
Carla really is twice as great as everyone says she is


----------



## EvilPrincess (Jul 19, 2007)

The Chi-town Tour 

Our Chariot 






Chicago from the top of the Hancock Building





The Fountain- at just the right angle and time - Courtesy of Emanuel our Chariot Driver





Mango on the Pier


----------



## EvilPrincess (Jul 19, 2007)

The beautiful, graceful, splendid Carla - 






Randi - Making her memory card at the welcome brunch


----------



## EvilPrincess (Jul 19, 2007)

Mango and Summer at the Sculpty Seminar - We all have a little bit of an artist inside 






As a tribute to the Goddess in all of us - I ignored the instructions and made little fat women


----------



## EvilPrincess (Jul 19, 2007)

The beautiful Liz! 





Liz and Randi! - Flower Power!






Randi and Mango!





Taking a much deserved break!


----------



## Waxwing (Jul 19, 2007)

These are great pics, everyone! 

Evil Princess, you should sell those little clay fat women. They're super cute.

Mango? You look really sweet. Are you sweet? Odd comment, I know, but you have a really likable face.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jul 19, 2007)

Did somebody say Fat Twister?? Here's Robbie, Mango, Lisa and Mary. (And Kathy Noon in the background)



























And after the game there was a pile-up!


----------



## LisaRockfordBBW (Jul 19, 2007)

Hi Randi,
Oh my God!!!!! I am laughing my ass off at the twister pictures!! I have tears in my eyes. Butt, I must say, being at the bottom of the heap was the most fun!! As well as the unique moves Mango made on the board. :blush: LOL In order to play BBW/FA twister, one must add the butt and belly to be placed on a square, in addition to hands and feet. That was the royal suggestion of fatvocate, Russell Williams.
Looking forward to BBW/FA Twister at the LA NAAFA Convention in 2008!
:bounce: 
Lisa


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jul 21, 2007)

More pics. This was from a really fun Sculpey workshop (that EP mentioned above.)





This is Becky from the Chicago Chapter of NAAFA. She is making the cutest little fat bathing beauty (closeup below).













"Honey I shrunk...you!" Here's my friend Linda and a tiny version of hubby, Bob.






Me and 2 of my prized little fatties.






Close ups of my fatties. The one on the right was a gift for Eclectic Girl, since she couldn't attend the workshop.






Here are 2 more.






Here is a cute pic of Deb (Indy) and Jackie (MLadyJ)






And here is the ubiquitous Mango! (what is that you made??)






And Summer - are those earrings?






And Kathy...uh...WTF? hehe. I have no idea what that is!​


----------



## SummerG (Jul 21, 2007)

SoVerySoft said:


> And Summer - are those earrings?



HAH! I had left for a potty break, and everyone was way ahead of me.. those pieces ended up being a sort of venus type figurine/bead... but I never got it after it was heated  I did make some earings though, that i wore to the ball.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jul 21, 2007)

And more...







Here is Jackie (MLadyJ)'s husband Chris. He found this shirt in a music store in a MALL!!







Elizabeth Fisher (of the Honda seatbelt extender protest fame) and Melissa play Yahtzee in the hospitality suite in the wee hours.







More Yatzee - Melissa and Darliene.







The elusive EP and me.







Cindy (and her tough face!) and flowers she got at a workshop. 







Here's a shot of Derrick Fish's flyers (on the left) that were out on the literature table.







Here's Vic at the dance on Saturday night.







Dr. Paul Ernsberger, the head of NAAFA's advisory board.​


----------



## Eclectic_Girl (Jul 21, 2007)

SummerG said:


> HAH! I had left for a potty break, and everyone was way ahead of me.. those pieces ended up being a sort of venus type figurine/bead... but I never got it after it was heated  I did make some earings though, that i wore to the ball.



I think I picked that up for you, sweetie. Assuming I can find her in the Great Big Pile o' Stuff, she'll return to you at the HB Labor Day thingie.


----------



## Jack Skellington (Jul 21, 2007)

Cool pictures. Looks like everyone had a lot of fun.


----------



## SummerG (Jul 21, 2007)

It took me a few days to be ready to post a decent & positive account of my NAAFA con experience. My body was tortured from travel, a drunken wet floor incident, and again travel catastrophe. The bruises and body aches still remain, but not as bad, and I'm slowly remembering all the awesome times I had at the convention and they are far outweighing the poor travel experiences. 


decent food delivery till 4am... YAY! 
welcoming brunch, i was late as usual, feeling uneasy about going alone, but was welcomed and felt at home the moment i sat down 
texas holdem... i never said i didn't know how to play! 
scrabble... i maintain my title! 
awesome roommates with great conversations till falling asleep
meeting liz! my literati partner in crime! 
the fashion show... desserts to die for, awesome clothes on beautiful ladies, and of course a shirtless mango *swoon* 
carla hugs!
keynote speaker luncheon... cheesecake...yes please 
clay modeling! svs cracks me up! wish we had spent more time together.
more scrabble! 
swimming pool... just... awesome... so much fun... uterus? squishy butts? i think so! 
lymphedema workshop... too short, but def was worth attending 
$7 cocktails but a very groovy night, despite the wet floor and me not getting along... the night as a whole was a blast! 
saturday was a bit of a wash, having spent most of the day recovering from the night before... but i did love seeing everyone in their fancy dresses! 
hanging out in the lobby sunday, saying goodbye, and hanging out with the other people not ready to say our goodbyes. good times. also, had been craving chinese food... and the place we ordered from was awesome. will never forget the awesome conversation and laughs regarding dating and life. 
getting to stay overnight one more night... and realizing that it is harder to be the last one leaving... more goodbyes 
all in all the great energy of all the people at the convention will stay with me forever. 

just like last year i felt like i didn't do 1/2 as much as i wanted to... but everything i was around for was a positive experience. If I were better with names the list would have been much longer!


----------



## SummerG (Jul 21, 2007)

Eclectic_Girl said:


> I think I picked that up for you, sweetie. Assuming I can find her in the Great Big Pile o' Stuff, she'll return to you at the HB Labor Day thingie.



OMG, this is AWESOME news! YAY!


----------



## moniquessbbw (Jul 21, 2007)

SoVerySoft said:


> Fortunately, my camera didn't drop
> 
> (was this the Mango convention? We all seem to have pics of him!)
> 
> ...



He was supose to be modeling for me but he took the shirt off. It didn't sell the shirt but he was hot to look at...lol
:smitten:


----------



## moniquessbbw (Jul 21, 2007)

Ok I want a little fat clay person too..... I was working most of the trip I missed the workshops.


----------



## mango (Jul 21, 2007)

moniquessbbw said:


> He was suppose to be modeling for me but he took the shirt off. It didn't sell the shirt but he was hot to look at...lol
> :smitten:



*Monique... 

You're lucky you got the shirt back intact and in one piece!

The bevvy of plus-size models backstage were wild!! :blush: 

And while backstage, I was asked what the highlight of this year's NAAFA convention was. I can't remember what I said as it was only Thursday night at that point. But after the Fashion Show, I realised that one of the major highlights of this year's meetup was being the ONLY male model / guy backstage assisting the girls with my knowledge of removing triple hook bras, techniques of double-sided taping breasts together and tips on poise... you must have POISE!!

Sorry guys.. no photos from backstage.. but I will be posting Chicago photos as soon as I get a free moment... soon I promise!

 *


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jul 21, 2007)

moniquessbbw said:


> He was supose to be modeling for me but he took the shirt off. It didn't sell the shirt but he was hot to look at...lol
> :smitten:



Fortunately he only did that in the finale. Here he is modeling the shirt!


----------



## bigplaidpants (Jul 21, 2007)

To all - thanks for the pics, reports, and the like. I'm disappointed I was unable to attend the convention in my hometown. It would have been my first, but....I was scheduled out-of-town for the week.

oh...and my appreciation to the little (clay) fat ladies......


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jul 21, 2007)

Truth or Dare in the weeeee hours. Mango took a dare almost every time which led to many great photo ops. If anyone wants to teach me how to post videos on YouTube, you can see some very funny stuff 





Here he is after being told to drop his pants. I must admit I was nervous till I saw that his undies are adorable AstroBoy boxers!

The following dare came from me - he had to don Lisa's bra (which was being used for another dare previously), stuff it with snack packs of potato chips and pose for us.




















Just a note - I did ask Mango if it was ok to post these!


----------



## LisaRockfordBBW (Jul 22, 2007)

Hi Randi, Jay, and All,
Thanks for posting more pics, Randi. More tears of laugher after seeing the pictures.  My bra is famous now and how wonderously modeled by Mango.  What wonderful legs he has...yumm. Yes, you must post the video somehow. Mango was amazingly able to "drop drawer" with just a single move...very magical. Those late night hours in the hospitality suite are permanently imprinted on my brain. Everyone who participated made my spirit and inner child just SMILE.
Lisa


----------



## EvilPrincess (Jul 22, 2007)

I sadly had to miss the live appearance of Astro Boy, and the cross dressing Mango, but I have seen the video - Quite amazing, and a delight to watch. 

Some of us were responsible and tried to catch a few hours sleep before their 5 am flight! 




LisaRockfordBBW said:


> Hi Randi, Jay, and All,
> Thanks for posting more pics, Randi. More tears of laugher after seeing the pictures.  My bra is famous now and how wonderously modeled by Mango.  What wonderful legs he has...yumm. Yes, you must post the video somehow. Mango was amazingly able to "drop drawer" with just a single move...very magical. Those late night hours in the hospitality suite are permanently imprinted on my brain. Everyone who participated made my spirit and inner child just SMILE.
> Lisa


----------



## liz (di-va) (Jul 22, 2007)

SoVerySoft said:


> And more...
> The elusive EP and me
> Dr. Paul Ernsberger, the head of NAAFA's advisory board.



I really love that photo of the two of youze! Really pretty.

I was excited to meet Dr. E...I've admired his work for a long time!



bigplaidpants said:


> To all - thanks for the pics, reports, and the like. I'm disappointed I was unable to attend the convention in my hometown. It would have been my first, but....I was scheduled out-of-town for the week.



We missed yoo too. Y'all will get to one, I'm sure.

Apparently, btw, I once again missed the elusive MEJIX. Hrm? Hmm?


----------



## moniquessbbw (Jul 23, 2007)

Here ya go. 

View attachment naafa1.jpg


View attachment naafa2.jpg


View attachment naafa3.jpg


View attachment naafa4.jpg


View attachment naafa5.jpg


----------



## moniquessbbw (Jul 23, 2007)

More pics from Chicago. 

View attachment naafa6.jpg


View attachment naafa7.jpg


View attachment naafa9.jpg


View attachment naafa10.jpg


View attachment naafa13.jpg


----------



## Jay West Coast (Jul 23, 2007)

What a great time! Who knew all the hotties were in Chicago this time of year?!

I love it Monique. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## CuslonGodibb (Jul 23, 2007)

I say the same thing as Jay West Coast: Thanks for sharing! Those are nice pictures and it looks like you were having a great time - and it looks like I missed somthing not being there!

/ CuslonGodibb


----------



## CuslonGodibb (Jul 23, 2007)

I just wanted to thank all of you who share your pictures. You seem to have had a great deal of fun. And to those of you who made those lovely clay figures, I can only say: I'm impressed! I wouldn't be able to make such nice figures, no matter how much clay and time I got, that's for sure!

/ CuslonGodibb


----------



## liz (di-va) (Jul 23, 2007)

nice pix!


----------



## GPL (Jul 23, 2007)

Great pics. Monique, you look great, hun:wubu: 

Hugs,
GPL.


----------



## JoeD43 (Jul 23, 2007)

Great Pics, thanks for posting them


----------



## cazagordas (Jul 23, 2007)

SummerG said:


> a few more



:smitten: 

You're so pretty, SummerG!

:wubu:


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jul 23, 2007)

CuslonGodibb said:


> I just wanted to thank all of you who share your pictures. You seem to have had a great deal of fun. And to those of you who made those lovely clay figures, I can only say: I'm impressed! I wouldn't be able to make such nice figures, no matter how much clay and time I got, that's for sure!
> 
> / CuslonGodibb



Confession time - most of us copied the little fat figures from Linda - she had made them before and had a really easy design. So we stole it!!


----------



## CuslonGodibb (Jul 24, 2007)

SoVerySoft - how honest of you to admit that! However, I'm still impressed; I wouldn't be able to make such figures even if I stole its design - I would have to steal the whole finished figure - - - 

/ CuslonGodibb



SoVerySoft said:


> Confession time - most of us copied the little fat figures from Linda - she had made them before and had a really easy design. So we stole it!!


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Jul 24, 2007)

Great pics!!


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jul 25, 2007)

A few more...






Here is Russell Williams and Louise, our friend from wayyyyyy back. It was so nostalgic to see them both!






I think this is a gorgeous pic of Patty (Mercurial/Rosebud) trying on a bikini in the dressing room at the vendor fair. She calls it her "shar pei back" pic.






Me and Patty in the pool. 






A bunch o' folks in the pool after the convention was over (cameras are not allowed by the pool during the convention).​


----------



## mejix (Jul 25, 2007)

liz (di-va) said:


> Apparently, btw, I once again missed the elusive MEJIX. Hrm? Hmm?





i've heard the little mofo's got a niiiiiiice butt....



*


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Jul 25, 2007)

Heeeheeee.......I LOVE Robbie's NYC Farmer's tan! LOLOL!
Gotta love that boy! Hugs, Kara


----------



## LisaRockfordBBW (Jul 26, 2007)

Thanks Monique and Randi for sharing more pics! Everyone looks gorgeous and handsome and with radiant smiles! Glad you got some pool shots, too. I wish there was one taken of Robbie on my shoulders, that would have been funny to share. 
Peace and Love,
Lisa


----------



## LisaRockfordBBW (Jul 26, 2007)

Hey Randi,
Where are the foodee shots from the restaurant of all the desserts?
Lisa


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jul 26, 2007)

LisaRockfordBBW said:


> Hey Randi,
> Where are the foodee shots from the restaurant of all the desserts?
> Lisa



Haven't edited them yet. Those are next. I'll post 'em on the Foodee Board by the weekend.

Also have more truth or dare pics to post. I'm slow


----------



## The Obstreperous Ms. J (Jul 26, 2007)

Great shots everyone!!!


----------



## LisaRockfordBBW (Jul 26, 2007)

Hi Randi,
No problem, sweetie. I was just wondering if they were posted somewhere on the board. They were so delish! :eat2: I'm still trying to figure out the different parts of Dimensions, to find stuff. Thanks for all your great photos. I'm compiling a photo album of all the pics to bring at the bash next year to share with everyone. David Ledeux took a bunch of wonderful pics, too.
Ahhh, such wonderful memories......:bow: 
Lisa


----------



## Ash (Jul 26, 2007)

I just need to say that fat girl / FA twister is pretty much the best idea ever.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Jul 26, 2007)

Ashley said:


> I just need to say that fat girl / FA twister is pretty much the best idea ever.



It's kinda hilarious because there's so little...twist in it. Not a lot of negative space. But that's the fun part, I guess! Squish squish.


----------



## LisaRockfordBBW (Jul 27, 2007)

Here are some photos I just received from David LeDeux
Lisa 

View attachment IMG_2312c_g25_c25_800h.jpg


----------



## LisaRockfordBBW (Jul 27, 2007)

One of the wonderful Russell Williams, Fatastic Fatvocate! 

View attachment IMG_2221c_g20_c20_800h.jpg


----------



## LisaRockfordBBW (Jul 27, 2007)

More fashion show hotties 

View attachment IMG_2124c_g25_c25_800w.jpg


----------



## Ash (Jul 27, 2007)

I don't know who that is wearing that pink dress, but I WANT!

eta: The dress, not the girl. Though you all look lovely.


----------



## Tina (Jul 27, 2007)

Great pics, Lisa. That black dress of yours is stunning. Love the lines of it and the fabrics.


----------



## LisaRockfordBBW (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi Tina,
Thank you, that is one of my fav dresses...but can only wear it at special occasions. I checked out your fat positive designs from your link and I LOVE THEM! If you don't mind, I'd love to share your website with the Chicago NAAFA membership. I love those sayings..."Once you go fat, you never go back" "I'm bringing fat back" "Fat sexy" and "My ass is bigger than it looks". I need some t-shirts with those mottos. Great stuff, Tina. :bounce: 
Thanks, Lisa


----------



## Wilson Barbers (Jul 27, 2007)

Last night, David LeDoux emailed me two photos of me and wife Becky that he took at the Con. The first is at our vendor's table with the son of another vendor. The second takes place outside the Saturday night dance . . .










Many thanx for the pix, David!


----------



## DJ_S (Jul 28, 2007)

A Big Thankyou to every one that has posted!

It Really seems as if Every one had a ball...Maybe I'll make it next year! 

Fingers crossed!


Cheers!


----------



## Shosh (Jul 28, 2007)

SummerG said:


> a few more



You are a beautiful girl Summer. Susannah


----------



## Shosh (Jul 28, 2007)

LisaRockfordBBW said:


> Here are some photos I just received from David LeDeux
> Lisa



Wow, cute dress. Susannah


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jul 29, 2007)

Pics are posted on the Foodee Board from our dinner out on Sunday night. Click here.

And speaking of food - here's the first pic I took during the convention. Mango brought lots of Australian candy to share! I really really really liked the Picnic bar!


----------



## Shosh (Jul 29, 2007)

SoVerySoft said:


> Pics are posted on the Foodee Board from our dinner out on Sunday night. Click here.
> 
> And speaking of food - here's the first pic I took during the convention. Mango brought lots of Australian candy to share! I really really really liked the Picnic bar!



Yes all that candy is familiar to myself also, even though I no longer eat it. Gotta love the old Tim Tams Jay!!!! 
Susannah


----------



## DeniseW (Jul 31, 2007)

LisaRockfordBBW said:


> More fashion show hotties



Does anyone know who sells the "Big Girls have more fun" shirt?


----------



## volatile (Jul 31, 2007)

DeniseW said:


> Does anyone know who sells the "Big Girls have more fun" shirt?



I was wondering that also. I so want one!


----------



## IdahoCynth (Jul 31, 2007)

Fantastic pictures everyone! One year I hope to make it to a convention, its on my "things to do before I die list" lol


----------



## Eclectic_Girl (Jul 31, 2007)

DeniseW said:


> Does anyone know who sells the "Big Girls have more fun" shirt?



Joe Reaves at www.BigWorldWear.com.

Tell him I (Carla D.) sent ya!


----------



## mango (Aug 4, 2007)

*Finally .... I've had the time to go through and edit my NAAFA pics from the Convention 3 weeks ago.

Better late than never...

 


Pics from the Chicago Bus Tour as well as the River Architectural Tour.






Hancock Observatory







View of Chicago from the top!







The Loop







Navy Pier







Chicago River







SEARS!

 *


----------



## DJ_S (Aug 4, 2007)

Great Photo's Mango!

Thanks for sharing!

I love seeing how other cities look!


----------



## mango (Aug 4, 2007)

*Convention Pics






Messing around in the hospitality suite early in the week...
BBW/FA Arm Wrestling!!
LisaRockfordBBW - NAAFA Chicago Prez v Robbie from NYC
ROUND 1







Round 1 to Lisa







Robbie, me, Lisa and Vic after the NAAFA Press Conference



RETRO NIGHT & FORMAL BALL





Our very own Liz(Di-va) shakin' her booty with Samwise







With Summer







With Liz







Summer & Liz







With Lisa


 *


----------



## mango (Aug 4, 2007)

*FINAL NIGHT HOSPITALITY SUITE ANTICS






Rosebud proudly showing off her pink bits







BBW/FA Twister - A WORLD FIRST!!!
- At one point I was wrapped up like a pretzel but I didn't give up!!
*Note SVS in the background with camera at the ready







Left Hand - Yellow.... Right Hand - Pink... 
(you get the picture)







The perils of Truth or Dare (I chose a dare)... Don't Ask!!







Kathynoon joined in the fun.... again.... Don't Ask!!







Lisa v Robbie - ROUND 2













Lisa wins again!


I had a great time this year.
See you all in Los Angeles next year!!

 *


----------



## Tina (Aug 4, 2007)

mango said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, and it looks like someone's left hand found something nice to hold onto. 

Great pics, Mango. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Santaclear (Aug 4, 2007)

Mango, you've been doing such an incredible job photoshopping yourself into practically BBW event pic around the world. These look so convincing, seamless....the lighting is just right, like you were really there, and the Twister pics are brilliant! :bow:



mango said:


> *Convention Pics
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LisaRockfordBBW (Aug 4, 2007)

Hi Jay,
Thanks for getting to your camera and posting more NAAFA Chicago pics! I have a photo album I made of all the photos that people took and shared. I'll be bringing it with at next year's NAAFA LA Convention, to reminisce. What great memories, fantastic antics in the hospitality suite. Just to let all know...my arm is still sore from all that arm wrestling. Sometimes a girl just has to "manhandle" an FA once in a while. LOL:batting: 
Lisa


----------



## Jon Blaze (Aug 4, 2007)

I can't wait to go to a convention or bash! I CAN'T WAIT MANNN!!


----------



## kathynoon (Aug 5, 2007)

Santaclear said:


> Mango, you've been doing such an incredible job photoshopping yourself into practically BBW event pic around the world. These look so convincing, seamless....the lighting is just right, like you were really there, and the Twister pics are brilliant! :bow:



I think mango's goal is to be pictured with every BBW in the world before he dies. He's got a good start with the bash crowds.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Aug 5, 2007)

kathynoon said:


> I think mango's goal is to be pictured with every BBW in the world before he dies. He's got a good start with the bash crowds.



I agree. In fact, check out this thread: "Where's Mango?" where we can post any pics we might have with Mango!


----------



## DJSnugs (Aug 7, 2007)

Here are some of the pics that chicagobbw.com took while attending the dance events.


































Kim


----------



## DJSnugs (Aug 7, 2007)

Here are some more of the pics that chicagobbw.com took while attending the dance events.

































Kim


----------



## DJSnugs (Aug 7, 2007)

Those are sold by bigworldwear.com


----------



## LisaRockfordBBW (Aug 11, 2007)

Greetings Everyone,
If there are any attendees of the NAAFA Chicago Convention or Dimensions members that reside near Rockford, IL, you are welcome to join a new yahoo e-group that I created called [email protected] .
So far, within three days, we have over 25 new members. Eventually, once we get enough people joined, we will create monthly local get togethers. This is a moderated, safe, size acceptance, non-diet, BBW/BHM/FA playground. 
Come join us for conversation, friendship, dating, and fun!
Peace and Love,
Lisa:bow:


----------

